# Limestone quarry and conveyor bridge, Weardale 2008.



## Sabtr (Apr 17, 2008)

Here are some photos of a visit I paid to Weardale with BigLoada. Weardale cement works closed a while back and was promptly flattened. Little remains except a bridge which carried the conveyor from the quarry over the river Wear. The quarry, however, seems to be still live. On with the pics.




BigLoada on the bridge.






A fat cow!



Old conveyor route.



BigLoada playing with a shake hole in the quarry!



BigLoada has some cracking shots from the day. Hopefully he will add more to this thread.


----------



## underitall (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey, nice i dont like saying this, cos it sounds patronisign, but nice shots, and, would you/anyone else be interested in some of the oh so many quarries around me, down at Portland, still live/dead? Tom.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 17, 2008)

Alas underitall I can't make it out of sunny Northumberland due to family/work commitments.  I am aware that other counties have masses of quarries and mines just aching to be done but they are just too far. Weardale is a particular "hotspot" up here though - abandoned lead/zinc and flourite mines abound and I very much doubt I'll run out of stuff. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh, that's a neat one, sausage. I love the old conveyor route and the bridge. Good stuff!


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 17, 2008)

It was a good day, plenty fresh air and good exercise. That coveyor must be nearly 3 quarters of a mile long. Its a hell of a structure. I love the picture of that cow. If anyone knows wht breed it is I would be interested as it looks like a rare breed.

A couple of mine:

This gives an idea of the length. It extended behind me for at least twice this length again.





And this is looking the other way. 




















Obligatory electrical stuff


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 17, 2008)

Do you have any pics of the other quarry BigLoada? The one where they mine sandstone and red diesel?


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 17, 2008)

Sausage said:


> Do you have any pics of the other quarry BigLoada? The one where they mine sandstone and red diesel?



Somewhere yes! I need to get on top of archiving. Its all in a mess at the moment. They are on the Flickr page but I never did figure out how to link from Flickr to here so I use Photobucket for forums.
I'll try and sort my photos out soon and get those up.


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Apr 17, 2008)

That looked like a good day sausage. And thats the funniest cow ive seen, at first i thought it had a skinny white head lol.


----------



## Elvis killer (Apr 18, 2008)

Thats one long conveyer!! and that cow is like Marlon Brando of the bovine world man


----------

